# Spielen und Downloaden auf 2 Rechner aufteilen



## InRav3 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Und zwar wie schon der Titel sagt möchte ich das zocken und downloaden auf 2 rechner aufteilen. Bisher hab ich das beides auf meinen Standrechner gemacht. Da ich aber meinen Rechner nicht durchgehend laufen haben will (da er in meinem zimmer steht) würd ich gern das downloaden auf einen Laptop machen.

Meine anliegen an euch ist, Ideen einzubringen wie ich das am besten gestalten soll.


also auf beiden pc´s ist windows xp und beide sind im gleichen netzwerk mit internet und downloaden du ich mit JDownloader.


Da der Laptop nur 80GB Speicher hat dachte ich mir das man das irgendwie übers Netzwerk auf die Festplatte geben könnte, problem wär dann nur das die Festplatte aufgedreht sein muss usw. 




hoffe auf super ideen^^ ich zähle auf euch 

*mfg Manuel*


ps: falls ich im falschen forum gepostet hab dann bitte verschieben, danke


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (21. Juli 2011)

hi du Downloader

also wenn du NUR dein lappi laufen lassen willst --> kauf dir ne größere 2,5" HD fürs lappi, n NAS mit ner 3,5" oder ne 2,5" externe HD.
kleiner tipp las den lappi laufen, allein wegen den stromkosten.

PS: bin n kleinschreiber und rechtschreibfehler interessieren mich nicht


----------



## Fori (21. Juli 2011)

Wie schnell ist deine Inet Verbindung? 

Weil es tut sicherlich auch ne USB Platte für den Laptop und einmal in der Woche dann rüberschieben. 2,5" oder 3,5" da ganz nach belieben.

Würde da in Richtung ner WesternDigital Elements gehen. Die habe ich hier als 2,5er in der 500GB Variante und die geht auf USB 3.0 sogar hoch bis 37 mb/s lesen.


----------



## InRav3 (22. Juli 2011)

also die ideen gefallen mir beide leider nicht so gut, weil ich dann das rumkopieren usw eigentlich vermeiden möchte^^ also eher übers netzwerk mit einer freigabe bzw netzlaufwerk oder so 



Fori schrieb:


> Wie schnell ist deine Inet Verbindung?



warum ist das interessant? also momentan leider nur 400kb/s. mein anbieter hat anscheindend wieder etwas kacke gebaut. wird dann wahrscheinlich wieder 7-800kb/s sein


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

Ohne den PC dabei anzuhaben geht das nicht, insofern kannst Du auch direkt mit dem PC runterladen. Die Idee mit der externen HDD am Laptop wäre daher die beste, oder aber kauf eine größere neue Platte für das Notebook. Oder eine netzwerkfestplatte, auf die Du vom PC und Laptop zugreifen kannst.


----------



## InRav3 (22. Juli 2011)

hm da bräucht ich ja im prinzip nur ein nas gehäuse oder? festplatten (externe/interne) hab ich genug


----------



## Fori (22. Juli 2011)

InRav3 schrieb:


> also die ideen gefallen mir beide leider nicht so  gut, weil ich dann das rumkopieren usw eigentlich vermeiden möchte^^  also eher übers netzwerk mit einer freigabe bzw netzlaufwerk oder so
> 
> 
> 
> warum  ist das interessant? also momentan leider nur 400kb/s. mein anbieter  hat anscheindend wieder etwas kacke gebaut. wird dann wahrscheinlich  wieder 7-800kb/s sein


 
Das mit der Inet Verbindung wollte ich wissen, damit ich weiß, wie schnell Deine Platten voll werden.

Wie Herbboy schon sagte. Entweder Rechner anlassen, oder USB Platten, oder dritter Rechner. Ich denke die mit den USB Platten ist die schlauste und einfachste Lösung. Vielleicht sogar die bequemeste.


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Juli 2011)

Mit den neueren Fritzboxen (mit USB Steckern an der Rückseite) kann man relativ einfach USB-Festplatten anschließen und fortan aus dem Netzwerk heraus (also von PC und Laptop) darauf zugreifen.


----------



## InRav3 (22. Juli 2011)

@ unnerved: das hört sich schon mal verdammt gut an  also mein router hat 2 usb schnittstelllen. nur hab ich leider keine ahnung wie das funktioniert, muss ich das nur anschließen? oder wie



andere frage: funktioniert das mit dem drucker auch?


----------



## jensi251 (22. Juli 2011)

Wieso gebt ihr solchen Leuten überhaupt Hilfe.
Es geht hier immerhin um höchstwarscheinlich illegale DL´s. Jdownloader sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## InRav3 (22. Juli 2011)

1. geht es nicht um illegale sachen, das brauch ich mir nicht unterstellen lassen
2. wenn es so wäre kann es dir auch egal sein

ich wollte eigentlich nur eure hilfe und ideen und da brauch ich solche leute wie dich ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## jensi251 (22. Juli 2011)

Na ja,
für Steam z.b braucht man keinen Jdownloader. Und für Origin auch nicht.


----------



## Lexx (22. Juli 2011)

> Es geht hier immerhin um höchstwarscheinlich illegale DL´s. Jdownloader sagt doch schon alles.


danke.. 

den JD brauchen die leecherzecken eh nur für irgendwelche filehoster, dem aufwand nach 
(80gb), sieht das nicht gerade nach "eigengebrauch" aus.. wenn er jede nacht durchlaufen soll.. 
und für ein paar "minecraft-mods" oder "flashfiles" brauchst das alles nicht.


----------



## jensi251 (22. Juli 2011)

Also sollte man hier einen Mod benachrichtigen, der denn Thread dann schließt.

Edit: Habe es mal gemeldet


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juli 2011)

Bevor es hier dann (nicht) weitergeht, würde ich gerne vom TE erfahren, *was* und vor allem *wo* er *downloaden* möchte und dafür den Jdownloader benötigt.


----------



## InRav3 (22. Juli 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bevor es hier dann (nicht) weitergeht, würde ich gerne vom TE erfahren, *was* und vor allem *wo* er *downloaden* möchte und dafür den Jdownloader benötigt.


 
ja dann schließ den thread halt.

find es nur schade das es manchmal solche leute geben muss die rumeckern  

danke auf jedenfall allen anderen die mir SEHR HILFREICHE antworten gegeben haben


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juli 2011)

Wie gewünscht geschlossen.


----------

